# Robot Luchador Sumo



## Servo (Sep 26, 2009)

Hola, buenos días, soy nuevo en este foro y en la incursiond e elavoracion de robots sumo, por ello e sque pido su ayuda para poder realizarlo, no estoy seguro cual sea el mejor emtdo para elaborarlo y que e slo que se necesita en si, simplemnete tengo una didea, que son la utilizacion de punetes H para el control de motores, y el circuito de radiofrecuancia, pero no se como implementarlo ni por dodne empezar. Necesito una velocidad considerable en el robot, tal vez no muy veloz pero tampoco muy lento, y poder en ellos par apoder empujar al contrincante. En caunto a la radiofrecuancia necesito una frecuancai no muy comun para que no haya "entrometidos" en la hora de competir jojojo, en verdad no se por donde empezarops:. Disculpen las meolestias y ojla me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 27, 2009)

Si hay un foro sobre Robótica y Mecatrónica...

Para allá lo muevo.


----------



## sandman (Sep 27, 2009)

Primero arranca con la parte mecanica y por lo menos entre 200 y 300 RPM precisas
Lo electronico a lo ultimo
Podes utilizar un PIC16F84


----------



## Servo (Sep 27, 2009)

Si, Gracias Cacho 
Tambien a ti Sandman, Gracias , Empezare a buscar los motores, pero motoreductores o normales?, el robot no debe pasar de los 3 Kg


----------



## sandman (Sep 27, 2009)

mira a mi gusto es mejor la reduccion hecha desde cero.
yo la que hice hace poco esta hecha en aluminio y utilizo micromotores de 7200 RPM
y en medidas no debe ser de mas de 20 cm x 20 cm


----------



## tutu (Jul 28, 2010)

me pueden pasar el ciruito para armarme uno?? me interesa mucho


----------



## mati89 (Jul 28, 2010)

tutu los robots de sumo son muy personalisados y nadie te va a poder pasar su circuito sin embargo podes armarte uno buscando informacion de sensores CYN70 sensores de distancia Sharp si es que conseguis porque en argentina hay un solo provedor que los importa


----------



## tutu (Jul 29, 2010)

ok hoy ya fui a comprar los componentes... q*UE* motores necesitaria??


----------



## HADES (Jul 29, 2010)

tutu dijo:


> ok hoy ya fui a comprar los componentes... q motores necesitaria??



Gracias a mi experiencia en ser admirador de luchas de sumobots de hace rato lo que casi todos los competidores usan para sus sumobots es generalmente Servos, adjunto una imagen para que la chequees!

El Servo:


Por Cierto encontre un Diagrama de aplicacion con L293 por si te Interesa:






asi mismo hay varios modelos para ver de diseñar es custion de que necesites o mas te guste:













saludos!


----------



## willynovi (Jul 29, 2010)

si quieres usar un servo para la propulsión lo que debes hacer es modificarlo para lograr un giro continuo hacia ambos lados, ya que como viene original tiene topes internos que no te permitiran mas de 270° en el mejor de los casos.

Yo soy colaborador de la comisión organizadora de la competencia que se realiza cada año en la ciudad de Bahía Blanca en la provincia de Buenos Aires, en Argentina (para ubicar a los no Argentinos que visitan el foro) y ya vamos por la 8va competencia a realizarse este año.

El nivel de los robots va mejorando con cada presentación y cada año se conocen nuevos competidores.

Yo estoy pensando participar este año, ya que el año pasado me lo he tomado libre 

Te doy algunas guias como para que puedas ir por buen camino 

Fundamental es la estructura de tu robot, debe ser lo fuciente rigida para evitar se deforme, ten en cuenta que va a chocar contra otro robot y en ciertas ocaciones le tocará caerse del ring desde unos 5cm de altura. Ademas que cualquier deformación perderas la alineacion de las ruedas y es importante poder transmitir toda la potencia al suelo para poder empujar al contrincante.

Segundo punto son los motores y las ruedas. Con respecto a las ruedas tienes que revisar el reglamento particular de donde pienses competir por existen limitaciones. Los motores tienen que ser con reducción, con una velocidad en el eje de salida (velocidad de la rueda) superior a las 100 rpm, ya que puedes compensar con el diametro de las ruedas. Existen varias opciones y a lo largo de las competnecias que he visto se presentan diferenctes soluciones, con cadenas de bicicleta, correas dentadas, engranajes auxiliares, es mucho imaginación de por medio.

Tercero ya pasamos a la electronica, y empezaria por la parte de potencia, con un L298 puedes armarte un par de puentes H para manejar dos motores de hasta 2 amperes cada uno, aunque esto depende del consumo que tengas. Sino tendrias que con cada L298 configurarlos en paralelo y manejar un solo motor de  hasta 4 amperes.

Siguiendo con la electronica tienes que ver que sensores necesitas, y los fundamentales son para no caerse del ring. Para eso debes usar los CNY70, que son facil de conseguir. Estos sensores son un led emisor y un optotransistor o fototransistor receptor, que como estan ubicados paralelos, puedes detectar el contraste entre una superficie oscura de una clara. El ring en su perimetro tiene una linea blanca para permitir esto. Tambien puedes usar un mouse de diseño antiguo que dentro tiene estos elementos en los encoders.

Luego tienes que ver como detectar el oponente, para esto puedes usar medios infrarrojos, ultrasonicos que no necestitas contacto, sino con simples chapas y switches puedes lograr lo mismo como si se tratara de los bigotes de un gato.

Para el caso del infrarrojo que es el que uso yo, puedes usar el IRM8601.

Luego con el control es cuestion de que uses algo que manejes bien, aunque con un microcontrolador puedes lograr los mejores resultados.
Yo empece con un 16F84 y en el ultimo usaba 2. Ahora voy a usar un 18F2455 por la comodidad del bootloader para actualizar el firmware.

Otros puntos no menos importantes son la alimentacion y la autonomia.

Aqui te dejo un link interestante http://www.grsbahiablanca.com.ar/compe_2010.htm


----------



## tutu (Jul 29, 2010)

muchas gracias hades y willynovi me orientaron bastante... se los agradezco mucho

en mi escuela vi el afiche de sumobots pero no competimos porque no nos dejan hacer esos proyectos... pero veo si lo termino asi el año que viene me pego una vuelta (solo para ver) asi despues me tiro a competir
muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2010)

Tutu, escribir en mayúsculas equivale a gritar.
Por favor, editá tu mensaje anterior para no andar gritando por el foro.

Gracias.


----------



## HADES (Jul 30, 2010)

tutu dijo:


> muchas gracias hades y willynovi me orientaron bastante... se los agradezco mucho
> 
> EN MI ESCUELA VI EL AFICHE DE SUMOBOTS PERO NO COMPETIMOS PORQUE NO NOS DEJAN HACER ESOS PROYECTOS... PERO VEO SI LO TERMINO ASI EL AÑO QUE VIENE ME PEGO UNA VUELTA (SOLO PARA VER) ASI DESPUES ME TIRO A COMPETIR
> 
> muchas gracias



Acordate que lo que vos hagas es tuyo y de nadie mas igual poco a poco armalo tira fotos y decinos como tu proyecto saludos!

HADES


----------



## willynovi (Jul 30, 2010)

tutu, lo del robot sumo es algo que lo puedes llevar con tiempo avanzando, siguete la mini guia que te hice y creo que vas a tener buenos resultados, es de la experiencia que he tenido estos años.

En lo que me baso muchas veces es en ver videos de competencias anteriores y definir alguna estrategia.
Fijate que hay distintas modalidades, la de la mayoria de competencias son autonomos y son los mas divertidos.

Tampoco tengas en cuenta los videos de los japoneces, porque ellos estan muy avanzados y si quieres hacer de entrada uno de esos lo unico que vas a lograr es volverte loco, ademas de que puedes no conseguir los mismo componentes.


----------



## tutu (Jul 30, 2010)

buenas...preste atencion  en el circuito que me mando hades y mucho no lo entendi ... me lo podrian explicar?

gracias


----------



## tutu (Jul 30, 2010)

buenas noches... willynovi... ¿que me conviene mas ultrasonido o infrarrojo?


----------



## willynovi (Jul 30, 2010)

hola tutu, el circuito creo te refieres al de control de los motores.
El L293 te srive para controlar dos motores, y com esta presentado el esquema, todas las señales de un lado son para un motor y las del otro para el otro.

Con el terminal PWM (Pulse-Width Modulation) o Modulación por Ancho del Pulso lo que haces es controlar la velocidad. Si quieres saber algo mas de eso busca en el foro que hay info.
Resumido un PWM es una señal de pulsos que dependiendo del ancho del tiempo que esta en nivel alto será la velocidad del motor. Si lo alimentas con 10V por dar un ejemplo y tiene una velocidad de 100rpm y le envias pulsos de PWM de un ancho de pulso de 60% es como si la tension la hubieras reducido al 60% y tendria una velocidad equivalente a 6V, pero al usar el PWM lo que tienes es un buen torque.

Con el terminal DIR lo que haces es decirle para que lado debe girar el motor, si esta en nivel alto girará hacia un lado y en nivel bajo hacia el otro.

El terminal Vmotor es la alimentacion de tension del motor, que como te dije de ejemplo seria los 10V.

Este integrado trabaja con dos niveles de tensión, los 5V para la parte lógica de control, que serian los pines del PWM y DIR, y la Vmotor para la potencia.

Con respecto a los sensores para detectar el oponenete, pues yo tengo infrarrojos porque son mas económicos y facil de usar.
Pero los ultasonicos tambien tienen buen resultado y mayor alcance podrias lograr, de todas formas ten en cuenta que el diametro del ring suele ser maximo 1,5 metros.

Yo me voy por el lado de los infrarrojos por la simpleza del circuito y lo económico.
Luego veo si te cuelgo algo de info.


----------



## HADES (Jul 31, 2010)

Bueno en caso de que algun lector venga y se haya roto el link del circuito que acaba de explicar el compañero willynovi:



saludos!


----------

